# 9mm ammo deal



## frodo (May 16, 2017)

https://www.wideners.com/handgun/9mm-ammo?utm_source=Widener%27s+Specials+List&utm_campaign=9da27ac6c1-NL_Specials_5_16_17_am&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d2a1f4666a-9da27ac6c1-67145053#blazer-brass-9mm-115-grain-fmj-1000-rounds


----------



## Chris (May 16, 2017)

Not a bad deal, which brand do you shoot


----------



## frodo (May 17, 2017)

Chris said:


> Not a bad deal, which brand do you shoot



I reload
the only ammo I buy is 22lr and 12 gauge
But I am always on the look out for a deal

mailing your stuff today, 

will pm a tracking number this afternoon when I get back from town


----------

